# 1st attempt at making Homemade Blackberry Wine



## rutandstrut (Dec 20, 2010)

This was my first attempt at making Blackberry Wine. I think it turned out really good! 


Washed and crushed Blackberries and placed in container







Added 1 Pack of Yeast






Added Sugar. 2-3 Cups per Quart






Added Filtered Water 






Covered with Wet Towel






Stirred up once every day for first 5 days






Install Air Lock and let sit for 5-6 weeks






Enjoy





​


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2010)

How'd it taste??? Looks good!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2010)

Now that looks right good, Tim!


----------



## EON (Dec 21, 2010)

Oue-wee, that does look good! my grandaddy made Blkberry wine but I never got to try it (too little is what I was told).  Ya gotta tell, how was it.....


----------



## Scabman (Dec 21, 2010)

*blackberry wine*

Momma made it when we were growing up. Our family physician said it was the best remedy he knew of for diahrea. The way she made it was to put equal parts by volume berries and sugar in containers and she burried them in the ground for six weeks. Dug up containers and strained the wine out.


----------



## rutandstrut (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How'd it taste??? Looks good!!!



It is a little too sweet for my liking...but I have let several other people taste it and they really liked it!



Nicodemus said:


> Now that looks right good, Tim!



Thanks Nick! I will try and bring some for you to try next month! If there is any left! 



Scabman said:


> Momma made it when we were growing up. Our family physician said it was the best remedy he knew of for diahrea. The way she made it was to put equal parts by volume berries and sugar in containers and she burried them in the ground for six weeks. Dug up containers and strained the wine out.



With nothing else to go by...I used the same recipe that I used to make Muscadine Wine...1 Gallon of Blackberries, 2-3 cups of Sugar per quart of Berries (8-12 Cups)...I started out with less and added to taste as I stirred it...1 Pack of Fleischmans Yeast...Filtered Water (You can use any Non Chlorinated Water)...Crush Berries (I used a Blender to Puree them), Put in container, add Yeast, Add Sugar, Add Water, allow room for some expansion, mix up well...cover with wet Towel or Cheese Cloth...Stir once a day for 5-6 Days...Install Air Lock and let sit for 5-6 Weeks...Filter and pour into storage Containers, Refrigerate and enjoy!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 21, 2010)

Rut
Looks like you did a good job on the Blackberry wine... it was so dry here we did not have enough for a pie ... much less wine. 

Wound up making 5 gallons of black muscadine and 5 gallons of wild bullace wine ... both are really good too

Jimmy K


----------



## rutandstrut (Dec 22, 2010)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Rut
> Looks like you did a good job on the Blackberry wine... it was so dry here we did not have enough for a pie ... much less wine.
> 
> Wound up making 5 gallons of black muscadine and 5 gallons of wild bullace wine ... both are really good too
> ...



Thanks Jimmy! I got the Blackberries from a Friend in South Georgia...These were the biggest Blackberries I have ever seen!


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 22, 2010)

Well to me the obvious question is,"got any extra?"  you did good


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that looks right good, Tim!



It was good


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 26, 2010)

When i was a teenager I made some and put it in jars before it finished working off.Lets just say when I stuck to the kitchen floor the next morning mom put a stop to my wine making lol.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 2, 2011)

jigman29 said:


> When i was a teenager I made some and put it in jars before it finished working off.Lets just say when I stuck to the kitchen floor the next morning mom put a stop to my wine making lol.



I put the wine in Mason Jars and left the lids loose in the refrigerator for a few days. Once they had stopped working off...I tightened the caps down.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jan 17, 2011)

How much water did you use?


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 18, 2011)

GA_SPORSTMAN said:


> How much water did you use?




I filled up the container with non chlorinated water...a good rule of thumb is one quart of water for each quart of berries.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

It was really good.....


----------



## garnede (Jan 19, 2011)

For a better wine making yeast and a clearing agent go to mile high distilling's web site.

http://www.milehidistilling.com/


----------

